# Converting open rear to posi



## PaulPaladin (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm interested in converting my open rear to posi by adding an Eaton, Powertrax, etc....posi unit. I have the original 1966 10-bolt 3:23 open rear.

Anyone here do that before? Any recommendations or pros and cons of the different options?


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

The Eaton setups are the only ones that are a factory-style limited slip carrier. The Powertrax is a locker, and you don't want to drive a locker on the street if comfort is of any concern. The Eaton is a drop-in setup, but you'll have to do a precision re-setup of your ring/pinion variables for the swap-out. I've had mixed success with installing used gears on a new carrier, with about 50% of the used gears having some amount of gear whine (although slight) after the swap, even when set up correctly.


----------

